# Question for Boxers



## Ironcrane (Dec 17, 2008)

I've read somewhere, that in Boxing, when you duck under a punch you're suppose to drop at the knees, and not at the waist. What is the advantage of doing this, instead of dropping at the waist? And do all Boxing styles do this?


----------



## elder999 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ironcrane said:


> I've read somewhere, that in Boxing, when you duck under a punch you're suppose to drop at the knees, and not at the waist. What is the advantage of doing this, instead of dropping at the waist? And do all Boxing styles do this?


 

It makes for more efficient counterpunching, as well as faster punch evasion. If you duck from the waist, you're essentially moving your head into the line of fire, and taking an inhibitive position for a counterpunch.
 If you bend the knees, sidestep, and resume a natural posture, you're not only in a better position defensively, but mechanically capable of delivering a punch throughout the ducking motion-as well as in a position to deliver power to the punch through your bent knees. This isn't to say that bending at the waist has no use in boxing, though a jab to the body is about the only punch in boxing that you'll bend at the waist to deliver.


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahhh. Now that you explained it to me, it seems so obvious. I wonder why I wasn't able to figure that out on my own. But I guess that just goes to show you that the simple things aren't always as simple as they look. Thank you elder999


----------



## jarrod (Dec 18, 2008)

there's also the issue of ducking into an uppercut.  also, i used to wear out my back muscles in a round or two before i got the hang of ducking from the knees.

jf


----------

